# Airbag light on Altima stays on!!



## Lollypopj (Jan 9, 2006)

Everytime you have 3 passengers in back,or hit a curb,airbag light blinks for days.They reset it, but it happens again! Anyone else have this problem??


----------



## Lollypopj (Jan 9, 2006)

*Well I got it reset1*



Lollypopj said:


> Everytime you have 3 passengers in back,or hit a curb,airbag light blinks for days.They reset it, but it happens again! Anyone else have this problem??


Seems if you drive the Altima even 2 feet w/ the door open,this can happen.Hubby left the doors ajar a bit,to dry them after washing the car! Maybe thats what happened!


----------

